# Smoking up 5 pounds of cheese curd



## crazymoon (Dec 31, 2015)

I grabbed a 5# bag of curd for some smoked goodies,spread out on Todds' Qmatz from Amazen products













P1010022.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 31, 2015


















P1010024.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 31, 2015






Smoked for 3 hours with the AMNPS and apple pellets, notice the nice color .













P1010025.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 31, 2015


















P1010028.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 31, 2015






I have some special bags with resealable tops so I can snack and reseal. All packed and ready for a rest but I did snack while packing and they taste great now .













P1010030.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 31, 2015


















P1010033.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 31, 2015






Thanks for looking and Happy New Year all !!!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks great! I need to get some more of those bags.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 31, 2015)

Snackolicious! those curds really produce a great color.

Happy New Year to you my friend.


----------



## ndkoze (Dec 31, 2015)

I wish I could find a place that would have that big of a bag of curds. I can only find small little maybe 1/2 bags. :(


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 31, 2015)

I gotta look to see if I can find them here.

They look good.   Nice with beer and snack sticks.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 31, 2015)

DS2003, those bags work with a vacmaster system .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice job on the curds CM, they look great !  I have a Vacmaster 140, I need to look into them bags your using there... they look handy !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> DS2003, those bags work with a vacmaster system .



Yes they do! I should have ordered more when I ordered my vacmaster. Which showed up this morning!!!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 31, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yes they do! I should have ordered more when I ordered my vacmaster. Which showed up this morning!!!


DS2003, You are going to love  your vacmaster. Those bags are the 3 mil zippered 8x10 jobbies, I use them for curd and especially for jerky .


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 31, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice job on the curds CM, they look great ! I have a Vacmaster 140, I need to look into them bags your using there... they look handy !


Justin, They are the 3 mil zippered 8x10 bags .Sorry for the double post but I haven't figured out the double quote post yet !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job on the curds CM, they look great ! I have a Vacmaster 140, I need to look into them bags your using there... they look handy !
> ...



You are doing great my friend, thank you for the info...  [emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## b-one (Jan 1, 2016)

Tasty looking smoke!


----------



## smokinadam (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice smoke moon!  Don't know if I can smoke any fresh squeaky curds that we have here... every gas station has then daily. My family from Virginia and Illinois don't know how us wisconsin people can eat so much cheese without having issues the next day. 

Keep it up!  I'll be doing some cheese soon!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 2, 2016)

smokinadam said:


> Nice smoke moon! Don't know if I can smoke any fresh squeaky curds that we have here... every gas station has then daily. My family from Virginia and Illinois don't know how us wisconsin people can eat so much cheese without having issues the next day.
> 
> Keep it up! I'll be doing some cheese soon!


SA, Do you mean you can't smoke them because you eat them too fast ??


----------



## smokinadam (Jan 2, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> SA, Do you mean you can't smoke them because you eat them too fast ?? :icon_biggrin:


Yes sir! Also don't think the fresh room temperature ones would smoke up the greatest!


----------

